# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟΣ ''STEALTH - 22''

## fotis 65

Καλή χρονιά .
 Τον είχε αγοράσει πριν από 8 χρόνια ο αδερφός μου από τα carrefour και πριν κάτι μέρες μόλις τον δούλεψε έκανε μια έκρηξη και δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα. Υποθέτω ότι θα χρειαστεί στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μοτέρ και πλακέτα. Στην χειρότερη ..... :Σκέψη:  ?? Το υπόλοιπο σύστημα είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Τα carrefour  δεν έχουν servis η ανταλλακτικα για τα προϊόντα που πουλάνε ?? Γνωρίζει κανένας φίλος που θα βρω ανταλλακτικα για τον παραπάνω διάδρομο ?

----------


## ultra

Κανενας δεν εχει υποχρεωση να διατηρει ανταλλακτικα και να κανει service για κατι τοσο παλιο. 
Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειχε κολλησει το μοτερ λογω αχρηστιας, και με την εκκινηση να κατεστρεψε την πλακετα.

----------


## fotis 65

κι όμως Κώστα τα lidl έχουν το καλύτερο support (Kompernass Service) που ότι και να χρειαστείς ας είναι και παλιό θα στο αντικαταστησουν η θα στο φτιάξουν χωρίς να κάνουν τον Κινέζο. Τώρα στο θέμα μας.... μετά από το μπαμ μύριζε καμένο απ'οτι μου είπε και γιαυτό υπέθεσα ότι θα κάηκε το μοτέρ. ερώτηση: 1) πλακέτα υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρει ?  2) μοτέρ άλλης εταιρίας η και μεγαλύτερο μπορεί να μπει ?   thnks καλή χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## fgrek27

Φώτη καλήμερα και χρονιά πολλά.
τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να έχω.το μοτέρ δεν πρέπει να είναι χαλασμένο. αν θέλεις στείλε μου μια φώτο από το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## fotis 65

έχεις πμ

----------


## JOUN

Tο μοτερ ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να καει αμεσως.Ολο κιολο ενα συρμα εχει το οποιο αντεχει αρκετα και δεν καιγεται τοσο ευκολα.
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχει προβλημα στο τροφοδοτικο του,ελεγξε οτι διοδους εχει στα 230 για βραχυκυκλωμα καθως και τυχον varistor τα οποια βραχυκυκλωνουν και καινε την ασφαλεια της πλακετας.

----------

fotis 65 (05-01-14)

----------


## fotis 65

Από μια κοντινή φωτο ...κάτι με την πλακέτα βλέπω να έχει προβλημα..... η μου φαίνεται ?? 
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/5642/hdc0.JPG

----------


## JOUN

Eκεινο το μαυρο στην πισω μερια ειναι η γεφυρα η μου φαινεται;Ειναι και διπλα στον μεγαλο πυκνωτη οποτε μαλλον αυτο ειναι.
Μετρησε την για βραχυκυκλωμα.

----------


## fotis 65

Γιώργο δυστυχώς έχω απόσταση μεγάλη από τον διάδρομο..... οπότε κάτι παίζει με την πλακέτα και πιστεύω να αξίζει για επισκευή από ειδικό.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν δε με γελάνε τα γέρικα μάτια μου, βλέπω ένα πυκνωτή ετοιμόγεννο; Και μάλιστα στα 400V;

----------

fotis 65 (25-01-15)

----------


## stefos1

Όλοι οι πυκνωτες είναι χάλια και ένας έσκασε ο πρώτος αριστερά δίπλα στο φις αν βρεις το περιτύλιγμα  του για να τον αντικαταστάσεις tmp_Screenshot_2014-01-14-23-43-531744471651.jpg

----------

fotis 65 (25-01-15)

----------


## alexandr

Στεφανε Καλημερα,καλη χρονια... τα ιδια προβληματα και εγω εχω.Που μπορουμε θα βρουμε μαστορα η  καινουρια πλακετα

----------


## george89

> Στεφανε Καλημερα,καλη χρονια... τα ιδια προβληματα και εγω εχω.Που μπορουμε θα βρουμε μαστορα η  καινουρια πλακετα


Καλησπερα !!!! Επειδη ετυχε να δουλευω σε αυτην την εταιρια σαν τεχνικος θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω σε οποιο προβλημα εχετε με τους διαδρομου σας και σαν επισκευη αλλα και σαν αντικατασταση ανταλακτικων με καινουργιες πλακετες που εχω σαν stock. για οποια αλλη πληροφορια θελετε μπορειτε να μου στειλετε ενα e-mail sto georgezaxos89@gmail.com

----------


## deskatiotis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Πρόκειται για τον Διάδρομο STEALTH 20

Ο διάδρομος είχε πρόβλημα και έτσι έψαξα στην πλακέτα και βρήκα ένα mosfet καμένο !!!
το έχω αντικαταστήσει και πιστεύω ότι θα δουλέψει...


Που είναι το πρόβλημα????? είχα βγάλει μια φώτο την συνδεσμολογία των καλωδίων επάνω στην πλακέτα αλά για κάποιο λόγο την έχω χάσει !!! και τώρα τι κάνουμε ???  μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει???αν υπάρχει κάποια φώτο με την συνδεσμολογία θα σας είμαι υπόχρεος ( από ότι βλέπω είναι η ίδια πλακέτα με τον STEALTH 22 ) 


Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την όποια βοήθεια

----------

